# Large swarm from last night - what to do with it this late in the season?



## BeeRanger (May 21, 2015)

I'm a first year beekeeper,so I know nothing of catching swarms,but I do have my opinion. If it was me,I would put them in box,feed them(heavy),and see how they do over the winter.I mean what are you going to lose...beside the obvious - the bees.

Good luck with your swarm.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Hive them, slap some feed on, they should be fine.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you have drawn comb and capped honey you can set them up for winter... if not, you can feed a lot and see what happens.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

You'll be surprised how much and how fast they will build comb. That, and what you say you have to use, will give them a good start. Hive them up, feed them, and good luck.


----------



## Colokid (Apr 3, 2015)

How did you collect them. That looks huge to me


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Feed, Feed, Feed. They could/should be completely motivated to survive. Good luck!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I would absolutely love to catch a swarm that big. You should be a lot more excited. Like everyone said, hive them and feed them!


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

Colokid said:


> How did you collect them. That looks huge to me


I started with two empty supers with lemon grass oil and scooped a few handfills in to get them started. However, temps started to drop and they re-clustered up on the garage door. I ended up using a beevac after sunset with some flood lights and it went pretty well. The bees were so thick the hose plugged more than once but I got them in. No telling yet if there is a queen. Any suggestions on what I should do with them if there isn't one?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

So you got the swarm....... I wondered why he still hasn't returned my call. 
Combine if there is no queen. You did hive them on dawn comb, right?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

JRG13 said:


> Hive them, slap some feed on, they should be fine.


x2

I've caught two swarms in August, put them in separate locations. One is taking food, the other don't. Why?
One is in an alfalfa field.  I really gotta start paying attention to the alfalfa yard. 22 acres of it and this year is OMG.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

Moved them to the bee yard today gave them about 30-40 pounds uncapped/capped honey and some empty drawn comb totaling two deeps (plus a frame of brood). I also put on an empty super just in case two deeps was a bit cramped for them. Hopefully I'll find some eggs or lava next week!


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice, they lucked out finding you!


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

*Large Swarm Update*

Checked on them this evening and queen made the transfer via beevac and is laying wonderfully. I put 4 quarts of feed on Tuesday afternoon and they have already sucked down 3.5 quarts in 48 hours. Looks like they will be just fine!


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Large Swarm Update*

KEEP FEEDING UNTIL THEY QUIT TAKING IT


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Large Swarm Update*

Yeah I haven't stopped. 4 gallons and counting =).


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Large Swarm Update*

4 gallons of 2:1? That's about 50# 
Keep feeding but watch how much the hive weighs etc. 

I'm in the same exact predicament as you. Late swarms that need to put on weight.
Sounds like you're doing fine.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Large Swarm Update*

Thanks for the update, glad you have the queen and she is laying good. That should be one heck of a hive next year.


----------

